# Bootzeit mit SSD dauert zu lange



## wowka (10. Juni 2012)

Abend,
Ich habe seit Montag Samsung 830 256 GB. Die Bootzeit beträgt immer zirka 42 Sekunden. Bei der Installation habe ich vorher alle nötige schritte gemacht. Firmware update und Windows 7 mit  ACHI Modus installiert. Ich hoffe mir kann einer hefen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Hast du während der Installation noch einen HDD am Sys gehabt ?


----------



## wowka (10. Juni 2012)

@*True Monkey*
Ja. Ich habe die Festpallte nachher abgeschlossen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

das bedeutet jetzt ? ...war die HDD während der installation dran oder nicht ?


----------



## wowka (10. Juni 2012)

Bei der Installaon war die Festplatte angeschlossen, nachher habe ich die getrennt.

ps

Die SSD ist an SATA 2 angeschlossen und meine Werte mit AS SSD Benchmark siehe Bild


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2012)

hast du mal dran gedacht, alle cpu-cores zu aktivieren?   es sei denn du hast die ssd in ein single-core system gebaut


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Nicht gut 

Dann hat er die sicherungspartition wahrscheinlich auf der HDD gemacht ...erklärt warum er so langsam bootet 

sry ...solltest noch mal neu auflegen und vorher die HDD abstöpseln


----------



## wowka (10. Juni 2012)

@Streyke Natürlich sind alle cores aktiviert 

Meine Systemdaten sind

Acer Aspire M5201
CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9750
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 MB
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 800
Mainboard: Acer RS780HVF

@True Monkey
Das erklärt sich warum nach Trennung mein Rechner nicht starten wollte. Ich musste mit der Windows 7 DVD mein Rechner wiederherstellen.


----------



## stevie4one (11. Juni 2012)

Mal so nebenbei. Habe auch die Samsung SSD 830 mit 256GB an nem SATA 2 Anschluss und deine geposteten Werte vom Benchmark sind völlig normal. Wirklich ausfahren und die Marketing-Werte der SSD erreichst du erst an SATA 3.


----------



## wowka (17. Juni 2012)

@stevie4one
Das mit dem Benchmark war mir schon klar, dass ich mit SATA 2 nicht die volle Leistung erreiche.

Ich habe vor kurzem bemerkt, wenn eine Disc im Laufwerk befindet startet mein Rechner schneller. Anstatt zirka  42 Sekunden startet mein Rechner mit Disc 30 Sekunden.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Juni 2012)

Und die bootreihenfolge ist auch sinnvoll eingestellt? SSD an 1. Stelle?


----------



## wowka (17. Juni 2012)

Die Bootreihenfolge ist richtig eingestllt. SSD ist an erste Stelle und DVD Laufwerk an zweite.


----------



## Expendables (18. Juni 2012)

Hi hab auch die Samsung 830 128 an Sata II. Finde deine Werte vom AS SSD auch normal (meine sind ähnlich). Aber ich würde auch mal gucken ob du nicht noch ne Sicherungspartition auf der HDD hast. Wollte Windows bei mir auch immer machen bis ich die Festplatte abgeklemmt hab. Ich glaub auch, dass die 830 nicht so genial an Sata 2 arbeitet. Ab "Windows wird gestartet" dauert es bei mir ca. 12 Sek. bis ich auf dem Desktop bin. Meine alte Vertex 2 hat da nur 8 Sek. gebraucht... ?!? ( Ist mir prinzipiell auch ziemlich egal, allerdings wundert es mich das mein notebook mit win 7 und normaler HDD auch nur 13 Sek braucht). Auf den ganzen Kram im Bios hast du ja nicht wirklich Einfluss. Hab selber auch schon alles Unnötige rausgeworfen und fastboot aktiviert usw... Trotzdem häng ich fast 1 min im bios rum.


----------



## Softy (18. Juni 2012)

Du kannst noch im BIOS nicht benötigte Controller abschalten, das verkürzt die Bootzeit ebenfalls.


----------



## Expendables (18. Juni 2012)

mh? was denn für Controller? Hab nen Asus p7p55d. Als Sata -Geräte hängen die SSD, ne normale HDD, ein Brenner und ein DVD-Laufwerk dran. Dauert bei mir schon recht lange bis der erste piep ton kommt.

Sind die Werte denn OK?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Expendables (21. Juni 2012)

Hat den keiner ne Aussage zu den Werten?


----------



## stevie4one (21. Juni 2012)

Die Werte sind in Ordnung. Du könntest noch den neuesten Intel Rapid Storage Technologie Treiber (SATA-Treiber) ausprobieren. Vergleichswerte für den AS SSD Benchmark gibt es hier, einfach bei Samsung Controller nachsehen. Um den Score zu pushen, kannst du nebenbei auch Prime laufen lassen. Dadurch verbessert sich der Score, da auch die CPU Einfluss hat und so in keinen "Ruhemodus" wechseln kann.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo, darf ich denn mal fragen was denn in Sekunden ein schneller Wert ist sagen wir vom Rechner Einschaltknopf drücken bis Desktop erscheint? (Wenn eine SSD eingebaut ist)

Als ich damals testweise ne M4 im System hatte und Windows neuinstalliert usw war das zwar schneller als mit der anderen Platte,aber es war nicht viel schneller.

Davon mal abgesehen behaupten heute noch Leute mit SSD startet ihr Rechner in 5 Sekunden... das kann ich nun echt net glauben.

Mich interessiert es halt mal.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2012)

angeblich kann man windows mit hdd  in 7 sekunden starten.  komplett ohne dienste, ohne vernünftige gui, und ohne benutzerkonten in dem sinne  


natürlich kann man die software soweit beschneiden, dass sie total schnell wird, aber dann kann sie halt auch nichts mehr.  ist also totaler quatsch ... 


anbei:  meiner braucht 55sek. ist nicht wirklich schnell, aber naja ... vista 64bit  und tonnenweise treiber etc.  für gaming, internet usw brauchen halt etwas ...


das lustigste:  mein NAS-PC-Projekt (siehe signatur) mit ner hdd, 2gb saulahmen ram und amds erstem dualcore startet zZ  mit win7 in 30sek    

das war der moment, wo ich doch überlegte, dem großen mal nen tritt in den hitnern zu geben   oder irgendwann mal ne ssd gönnen ...


----------



## blackout24 (22. Juni 2012)

Mein Laptop hat das System (Kernel + Dienste + Initramfs) in 3666 Milisekunden geladen. Dazu kommt 2 Sekunden POST Boot Routine. Ist sehr kurz, weil es ein Laptop ist. Bis Gnome 3.4.2 Desktop einsatzbereit ist nochmal 1-2 Sekunden. Ne halbe Sekunde könnte ich vielleicht sogar noch rausholen, wenn ich ein paar Checks überspringe den Konsolen Output nicht anzeigen lasse und vielleicht ein paar Module vordefiniere damit beim Boot nicht geguckt werden muss was alles geladen werden brauch. Vielleicht noch den Kernel selbst kompilieren und schlankeren Desktop benutzen, aber das wäre ja dann eine Qualitäts einbuße.

Fährt auch runter wie der Blitz das Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Jahre alter Laptop mit SATA I und ner 64 GB Crucial M4.

Ich würde auch eher sagen, dass der Threadsteller auf die Festplatte installiert hat und die Bootet.


----------



## orca113 (22. Juni 2012)

Ok,ich habe jetzt mal nachgemessen:

Mit meiner Velociraptor WD6000HLHX brauchts vom einschalten bis Desktop ca. 37 Sek.

Damals mit der SSD waren es ca. 32 Sek.

Also der TE wird bestimmt von der HDD Laden.


----------



## stevie4one (22. Juni 2012)

Bei mir dauert der Startvorgang (vom drücken des Startknopfes bis zum fertig geladenen Desktop) ca. 15-20 sek. Wobei der Wert stark vom System und den geladenen Programmen / Diensten abhängt. Mein System siehe Signatur.


----------



## Expendables (22. Juni 2012)

was? wie hast du denn die Zeit im bios so verkürzt? Hab das selbe Board... Bei mir braucht das bestimmt schon 30 sek nur im bios....


----------



## stevie4one (22. Juni 2012)

Habe im BIOS eigentlich nichts besonderes eingestellt. Da kommt nur kurz eine Übersicht (Hinweisbildschirm um ins BIOS zu kommen etc.), aber der Bildschirm ist schnell wieder weg und Windows wird geladen. Und dann hängt ja alles von den Programmen und Diensten ab.


----------



## Expendables (22. Juni 2012)

ja schon klar aber ich brauch bestimmt schon 10-15 Sek bis der besagte Bildschirm kommt. Naja vllt braucht meine Grafikarte so lange bis die antwortet. Beim Windows-Boot selber spielt ja noch die anzahl der angehängten Sata Geräte ne rolle. Aber eigentlich ist mein Sys relativ ähnlich zu deinem. Find halt nur komisch das beine SSD so lange braucht. Meine Vertex 2 war def schneller.... Firmware ist auch die neuste....


----------



## stevie4one (22. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, dass im BIOS (wenn es ein Asus-Board ist) noch das alternative Betriebssystem (Express Gate) angewählt ist? Da gibt es eine Auswahl, einfach abschalten, dann sollte er auch schneller booten.


----------



## bosmac (22. Juni 2012)

Da ich den Thread hier gelesen habe hat es mich auch interessiert wie lange mein System braucht. 
Vom Einschaltknopf bis zum geladenen windows habe ich 35sec. Habe eine intel 520 ssd.


----------



## Expendables (22. Juni 2012)

also express gate ist aus. hab jetzt noch j micron IDE und firewire deaktiviert. Hab grad nochmal ne test gemacht: Knopf drucken bis desktop dauert 35 Sekunden. Bis der Bios Bildschirm kommt vergehen 15 Sekunden mit schwarzem Bildschirm.... Ist wohl echt die Grafikkarte die da so trödelt...


----------



## Toxoplasma (22. Juni 2012)

Mit meiner SSD Samsung 830 brauche ich ca.40 Sekunden vom Einschalten bis zum fertigen Desktop.
Finde ich arg langsam, hätte da wesentich mehr ertwartet!


----------



## stevie4one (22. Juni 2012)

Sorry, muss meine Aussage auch nochmal korrigieren. System braucht vom Drücken des Startknopfes bis zum fertigen Desktop ca. 25 sec. Hab grad nochmal mitgestoppt.


----------



## paulaner68 (3. August 2012)

hi
ich habe auch ein problem mit dem bootvorgang u. meiner m4/128gb die braucht bis zum dektop ca.30sec.....startprograme alles deaktieviert!
was kann das sein?vielleicht ein hardware defekt z.b. nt?bis vor nen halben jahr war alles noch ok....bootvorgang damals ca 18sec!
ps:win ist neu installiert.
sys:
*Asus M5A97-Phenom II X6 1100T@1,2v/Alpenföhn/Brocken-8gb ddr3 /1600
M4-128gb/1xWD10EARS 1TB/64mb,1x500gbWD-Black
Asus-direct-cu II HD 7850 2GB@1100/1250@stock mv(1138)
Xi-Fi Titanium PCIe*


----------



## OctoCore (3. August 2012)

Da die Startzeiten der Mainboards BEVOR sie überhaupt daran denken, die Platte - ob HDD oder SSD ist egal - anzupacken, gewaltig auseinanderklaffen - je nach Hersteller BIOS/UEFI, Zusatzadapter usw. - sind solche Zeitangaben überhaupt nicht vergleichbar oder  in irgendeiner Form aussagekräftig.
Das Einzige, was halbwegs als vergleichbarer Maßstab taugen würde, ist die Zeit nach dem POST vom Windowsmenü/Betriebssystemliste bis zum Desktop.


----------



## paulaner68 (3. August 2012)

> vom Windowsmenü/Betriebssystemliste bis zum Desktop


gerade nochmal gestoppt dauert 15sec.


----------



## mmayr (3. August 2012)

paulaner68 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade nochmal gestoppt dauert 15sec.



Wo ist dann dein Problem?
Alles bestens!


----------



## paulaner68 (3. August 2012)

das der ganze bootvorgang länger alls 30sec. ist!ich bin jetzt bloss vom windowsmenü/betriebssystemliste bis zum desktop aussgegangen das dauert 15 sec.vom post bis dektop sans ca.30sec.


----------



## mmayr (3. August 2012)

Mann, ganze 30 Sekunden?

Schmeiss deine Kiste weg! Oder besser, gib sie mir, ich entsorge sie für dich!
Der Post Vorgang dauert halt! Da hat die SSD keinen Einfluss drauf! deine 15 Sekunden passen perfekt! 
Wenn du keine anderen Probleme hast, bist du ein echt glücklicher Mensch!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. August 2012)

An der "Mainboardzeit" lässt sich nicht viel drehn. Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, kann die (Bios)zeit bis zum Windowsboot sehr unterschiedlich sein von Board zu Board.
Finde ich bei meinen System auch sehr ärgerlich. Frühestens 10sec. nach Startknopf drücken zeigt sich die erste Reaktion auf dem Bildschirm.
Wenn dann aber das Windowslogo erstmal kommt gehts relativ schnell, dann arbeitet die SSD und die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit is da.
Mein KüchenPC hat ne BilligSSD von Sandisk drin, nen Pentium E5700 und nen günstiges ASUS Board mit G41-Chipsatz und bootet wesentlich schneller, da gehts ziemlich fix durchs Bios.

Liegt auch vielleicht daran, wieviel dran hängt am Board. Nen Haufen eingesteckter USB-Geräte, Festplatten und/oder mehreren Grafikkarten, Soundkarte und sonstigen Zusatzkarten tragen bestimmt nicht zur Beschleunigung bei.


----------



## paulaner68 (3. August 2012)

hm...das problem is halt nur das an der hardware nix verändert wurde!d.h. ich hat vorher ca.18sec u.jetzt ca.30sec! muss ja nen grund haben oder?


----------



## mmayr (3. August 2012)

ja, dein windows ist gewachsen!


----------



## gamerjonas97 (3. August 2012)

Ich hab auch so vom Knopf drücken an so 30sek. manchmal auch mehr, aber der Boot vom Windows Symbol geht sehr schnell!


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2012)

kinder heult nicht rum, mit HDD braucht meiner fast ne minute für den gesamten systemstart  

wird zeit für ne ssd und win.7  statt vista ... dann sollten <20sek. drin sein


----------



## paulaner68 (4. August 2012)

Also dann is mein Windows eher klein...Windows wurde neu auf gespielt


----------

